# What are New Orleans' offseason plans?



## DHarris34Phan

*You guys have 5 free agents to be, and you guys have around 20 million dollars in capspace?

Who are you guys going to resign, and what are your plans regarding the draft/free agency?*

Free Agents to be:
Bostjan Nachbar
Casey Jacobsen
Dan Dickau
Lee Nailon
Alex Garcia

*LINK*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

I hope we are gonna resign Nailon, Dan Dickau, Jacobson AND Nachbar! Garica is already waived! I really hope we can get Ray Allen or Joe Johnson in the offseason! In the draft I expect us to draft a pg, like raymond felton or chris paul!

C - Magloire / Andersen
PF - PJ Brown / Lampe / Vroman
SF - Ray Allen ( or Joe Johnson) / Lee Nailon
SG - J.R. Smith / Bostjan Nachbar / Casey Jacobson
PG - Raymond Felton (or any other drafted PG) / Dan Dickau


----------



## Carbo04

Signing the Stro-Show would also be a nice addition.


----------



## cpawfan

If the Hornets end up with the 4th pick, should they trade down to pick up 2 picks?


----------

